# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Πρέπει να αφαιρούμε τον αρσενικό μετά την γέννηση των αυγών;

## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

_ Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από jk21 
η παπαρουνα πυρωνει 
το καναβουρι τραχαινει τη φωνη 
το καναβουρι ειναι μεγαλο και επειδη αργουν να το σπασουν αποσπουν την προσοχη τους και δεν δινουν σημασια στο καναρινι <<δασκαλο >>
το ρουπσεν βαφει τα πουλια κιτρινα 
το ρουπσεν γλυκαινει τη φωνη των πουλιων 
το bella di note και η καμελινα εχουν χρωστικη που βαφει τις καρδερινες 
το λιναρι φερνει διαρροια 
τα χορταρικα φερνουν διαρροια 
οι καρδερινες μεγαλωνουν μονο αν δινουμε σκουληκια 
η βιταμινη ε πυρωνει τα πουλια 
το βραστο αυγο κανει τα αρσενικα να σπανε τα αυγα που κανει η θηλυκια 
βγαζουμε τον αρσενικο μολις η θηλυκια κανει αυγα ,γιατι θα τα σπασει 
οταν τα πουλια κλωσσανε σταματαμε αυγοτροφη και αυγο γιατι πυρωνουν 


κανενα αλλο με τον τοτο;_




με το μονο που θα διαφωνησω ειναι αυτο:::::

*βγαζουμε τον αρσενικο μολις η θηλυκια κανει αυγα ,γιατι θα τα σπασει* 

Εχουν αναφερθει πολλα τετοια κρουσματα,ακομα και κανιβαλισμου.Να τρωει ο αρσενικος τα μικρα.....

ΔΕν ειμαι Πετ-σοπας οποτε μην γραψετε αυτο για τον κανιβαλισμο απο κατω αν δεν συμφωνειτε :Ρ

----------


## alexispaok

συμφωνω με τον νικο...κι εγω χοριζω το αρσενικο οταν η θυληκια κανει ολα τα αυγα

----------


## PAIANAS

> με το μονο που θα διαφωνησω ειναι αυτο:::::
> 
> *βγαζουμε τον αρσενικο μολις η θηλυκια κανει αυγα ,γιατι θα τα σπασει* 
> 
> Εχουν αναφερθει πολλα τετοια κρουσματα,ακομα και κανιβαλισμου.Να τρωει ο αρσενικος τα μικρα.....
> 
> ΔΕν ειμαι Πετ-σοπας οποτε μην γραψετε αυτο για τον κανιβαλισμο απο κατω αν δεν συμφωνειτε :Ρ


Κι εγώ μαζί σου (ανάλογα βέβαια για τι πουλιά μιλάμε )..αλλά ποιός τον ακούει τώρα ..μπουρλότο !

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ (13 ) εχεις ακουσει πλην ιθαγενους ή καρδιναλιου ,αλλο πουλι να καννιβαλησει τα μικρα του ; αλλα και ιθαγενες να ηταν  προσωπικα αυτο που ισχυει ειναι η εγκαταλειψη των αυγων ή των μικρων  (συχνοτατο ) απο την θηλυκια ,ειτε αφηνεις ειτε δεν αφηνεις τον αρσενικο και καποιες φορες αλλα ελαχιστες ,η θανατωση .εχεις ακουσει για καννιβαλισμο στα καναρινια ; σου εχει συμβει σε σενα ; τα καναρινια σου  ή τα παραδεισια εχουν αυτη τη συμπεριφορα (αν την εχουν ) μονο με τον αρσενικο εντος ;χωρις τον αρσενικο;σε ποσα ζευγαρια που ειχε ο καθενας συνεβηκε αυτο ,ωστε να γινει κανονας και να στερουμε πχ απο το 90 % των φυσιολογικων χωρις προβληματα ζευγαριων ,αν οχι παραπανω ,τη χαρα να μεγαλωσουν μαζι τα παιδια τους ,επειδη καποια στιγμη καποιο ειχε περιεργη συμπεριφορα; ποσα μικρα αντιμετωπισαν προβλημα ,οταν η θηλυκια απο τις 15 μερες ξαναεκανε φωλια και ο πατερας δεν ταιζε οταν τον ξαναβαλανε πισω γιατι απλα δεν τα γνωριζε; σε αυτο σε ενημερωσανε αν ειχαν προβλημα ;

ξανατονιζω και εχει σημασια .. ειπες εχει αναφερθει ... απο τον παθοντα ή απο αλλον που ακουσε τον ιδιο μυθο; προσωπικα 3 χρονια εδω μεσα ειχαμε ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις εγκαταλειψης αυγων και πολυ περισσοτερες αδιαφοριας γονιων να ταισουν τα μικρα οταν προχωρησανε σε νεο ζευγαρωμα ... για καννιβαλισμο; περιμενω πηγες

----------


## jk21

επι της ουσιας; αυτος ειναι ο μυθος που βγηκε γιατι αυτο συμβαινει (εγκαταλειψη ) συχνα στα πιασμενα πουλια και σε καποια εκτροφης .

----------


## PAIANAS

> επι της ουσιας; αυτος ειναι ο μυθος που βγηκε γιατι αυτο συμβαινει (εγκαταλειψη ) συχνα στα πιασμενα πουλια και σε καποια εκτροφης .


Για όποιο είδος και να συμβαίνει(όχι πάντως στα καναρίνια ) ..και σε όποιο ποσοστό (μικρό η μεγάλο ) ..δεν είναι μύθος !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Σαφώς και δεν είναι μύθος. Μου έχει συμβεί σε ζευγάρωμα καρδερίνας χ κανάρα 3 φορές. Συνήθως από Ιούνη και μετά που οι καρδερίνες μου δεν έβλεπαν μπροστά τους από το πύρωμα.
Στα καναρίνια δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ! Ωραίο νήμα πάντως!

----------


## mariakappa

> Σαφώς και δεν είναι μύθος. Μου έχει συμβεί σε ζευγάρωμα καρδερίνας χ κανάρα 3 φορές. Συνήθως από Ιούνη και μετά που οι καρδερίνες μου δεν έβλεπαν μπροστά τους από το πύρωμα.
> Στα καναρίνια δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ! Ωραίο νήμα πάντως!


στο ιδιο παντα ζευγαρι?

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Όχι στο ίδιο ζευγάρι Μαρία. 2 καρδερίνες μου την έκαναν αυτήν την "ζημιά" Και οι δύο όμως όταν ήταν πάρα πάρα πολύ πυρωμένες. Η μια μου καρδερινα
όταν την είχα ενώσει τέλη Απρίλη με την κανάρα, όντας όχι τόσο πυρωμένη, δεν τα έσπασε.

----------


## jk21

εγω να διορθωσω λοιπον και επισημα και να πω οτι στις καρδερινες (οχι σε ολες και κυριως συμβαινει στις πιασμενες .ειπα κυριως γιατι συμβαινει και σε αρκετες εκτροφης ) δεν ειναι μυθος .δεν ειναι κατι που το παραδεχομαι τωρα για ελιγμο .οτι λεω ,ξερω πολυ καλα γιατι το λεω  .ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ηταν τυχαια αναφερομενο στην μυθ(? ) ιστορια του Κιτσου 


*Η ιστορία μιας καρδερίνας που την λέγανε Κίτσο*<< *Είχανε πει να μην γεννηθούν τα παιδιά τους μέσα σε αυτή τη φυλακή .Όμως ο Κίτσος με τις κινήσεις του ,με τον τρόπο που της κελαηδούσε της έδειχνε ότι άρχισε να ξεχνά αυτή τη συμφωνία . Ακολούθησαν για αρκετές μέρες κυνηγητά και φωνές μέσα στο κλουβί μέχρι που η Τουίτ αποφάσισε να του κάνει το χατήρι . Ήθελε και κείνη να γίνει ο Κίτσος πατέρας των παιδιών της αλλά όχι έτσι.....
Αμέσως άρχισε να φτιάχνει φωλιά με κάτι περίεργες χοντρές ίνες βαμβακιού που το δίποδο τους είχε βάλει. Ήθελε αλλά δεν μπορούσε να βρει τρίχες από το μαλλί των προβάτων που βόσκαγαν στην πλαγιά . Ήταν φυλακισμένη. Ούτε να χαρεί το πλέξιμο με κλαδάκια της φωλιάς της. Την είχε έτοιμη ,φτιαγμένη από ένα υλικό που δεν μοσχοβολούσε δάσος. Σε λίγες μέρες είχε κάνει και αβγουλάκια και άρχισε να τα ζεσταίνει. Όμως ο Κίτσος άρχισε πάλι να συμπεριφέρεται περίεργα. Δεν ήθελε λέει να γεννηθούν τα παιδιά του στη φυλακή, είχε αλλάξει γνώμη. Η Τουίτ όμως τα ένοιωθε που μεγάλωναν μέσα στο αυγό ,και μια μάνα δεν αφήνει να πάθουν τα παιδιά της κακό. Αρνιόταν πεισματικά να εγκαταλείψει τη φωλιά και όποτε έβλεπε τον Κίτσο να μισοκοιμάται ,έτρεχε να προλάβει να πιει νερό και να τσιμπήσει ένα σπόρο πριν εκείνος τα πειράξει. Οι καυγάδες ήταν καθημερινοί .Εκείνος ορμούσε στη φωλιά και κείνη ορμούσε σε κείνον για να μη κάνει κακό στα αυγά της. Σε μια τέτοια μάχη όμως ο Κίτσος πρόλαβε και τα έσπασε .Την έπιασε με μιας μεγάλη θλίψη .Για δεύτερη φορά της έκαναν κακό στα παιδιά της. Μα αυτή τη φορά δεν ήταν τα δίποδα ,αλλά ο καλός της!!! Πως είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο ; γιατί να συμβαίνει σε αυτούς ; άρχισε να καταριέται όλα τα δίποδα και να κάθεται μελαγχολική σε μια γωνία του κλουβιού. Σύντομα άρχισε να νοιώθει πόνους στην κοιλιά της και οι κουτσουλιές της να έχουν κόκκινα στίγματα . Ένα πρωί άκουσε το δίποδο να την αποκαλεί άχρηστη και στείρα .Οι πόνοι όμως την έκαναν να μην του δίνει και πολύ σημασία. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ήταν η τελευταία φορά που θα τον άκουγε .Το άλλο πρωί όταν ο Κίτσος ξύπνησε , είδε το κορμάκι της ανάσκελα …. Η ψυχή της ήταν ήδη κοντά στον Δημιουργό ... >>




**ομως οπως εγω παραδεχομαι χωρις επιφυλαξη οτι σε καποια ειδη (ιθαγενη )  το σπασιμο αυγων ειναι σχεδον νομος απο τον αρσενικο (ισως οχι μονο )  και ο καννιβαλισμος ειναι συνηθεια του καρδιναλιου ιθαγενους της αμερικης που εδω κυκλοφορα με την ετικετα του παραδεισιου ,καλα ειναι και οσοι συστηνουν (και δεν μιλω για τον Νικο13 που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι απο αλλου το ακουσε ) να χωριζουμε και τα καναρινια ,να το τεκμηριωνουν ! εκει ειναι φημη .δεν κανεις κανονες παιρνοντας αφορμη απο εξαιρεσεις 

οσο για τα ιθαγενη ,ναι μεν ο αρσενικος ακομα και στα εκτροφης συχνα σπαει τα αυγα ,αλλα εξισου αληθεια  ειναι οτι και η θηλυκια τα παραταει συχνα οταν τις παιρνουν τον αρσενικο (και καταληγουν σε καναρα παραμανα ) ,καθως και οτι αρσενικο που δεν μεγαλωσε με πατερα να το ταιζει ,δυσκολα θα ταισει και αυτο τα μικρα του .μπορει με παραμανες να εχουμε προσωρινες επιτυχιες αλλα οταν ειναι ο κανονας και οχι η εξαιρεση  σταθεροποιουμε μονο τον αριθμο των μικρων που θα βγαλουμε για να πουλησουμε και οχι εκτροφη (γιατι ξερουμε οτι και αυτα θα κανουν τα ιδια ..)*

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Εχει τυχει και σε μενα......Στα παραδεισια μου ποτε,στα καναρινια και στα μπατζι απο μια φορα...Κανιβαλισμος συνεβη και σε ζευγαρι που ειχε ενας φιλος μου με δικια μου καναρα.Οταν εβγαλε τον αρσενικο ολα κομπλε.....Και ναι,γινεται μονο οταν ειναι μεσα ο αρσενικος

Βεβαια στο ποστ λεει οτι *βγαζουμε τον αρσενικο μολις η θηλυκια κανει αυγα ,γιατι θα τα σπασει* και ειπα οτι συμφωνω γιατι οντως επειδη τα αρσενικα θελουν να ξαναζευγαρωσουν πετανε τα αβγα απ'εξω η καμια φορα και τα μωρα......

Τωρα αν αυτα εχουν συμβει μονο σε μενα και δεν υπαρχει καποιος να με υποστηριξει αφου επι της ουσιας δεν μπορω να το αποδειξω ας καταχωρηθει στους μυθους.....

----------


## jk21

δεν προκειται να μπω σε διαδικασια να  επιμενω οτι δεν συμβαινει αυτο ή οτι συμβαινει σπανια σε καναρινια (με αποτελεσμα το να το κανουμε κανονα σαν τακτικη να ειναι λαθος ) αλλα θα σου πω να σκεφτεις την περιπτωση τα αυγα να ειναι αβατευτα (πολλες  φορες διαπιστωθηκε σε περιπτωσεις που αναφερθηκαν εδω και φετος και περυσι .αν παρακολόυθουσες θα το θυμασαι  ) και οπως ειναι λογικο τα πετουσε ειτε το αρσενικο ειτε το θηλυκο ΄,και την περιπτωση γενετικης εκκαθαρισης .τα πετουσαν ολα τα μικρα; μηπως συνηθως οταν ηταν ενα μονο; αραγε γιατι να ηταν ενα μονο; μηπως υπηρχε θεμα με την υγεια των γονιων ή και του ιδιου ;  ας συνεχισει ο μυθος αυτος να ειναι νομος και πραγματικοτητα .το αποτελεσμα ; για το φοβο των ιουδαιων που λεει μια παλια ρηση ,θα χωριζουμε ζευγαρια απο την πιο σημαντικη για αυτα περιοδο της χρονιας ,μηηηηηηπως ο αρσενικος εχει αυτη τη συμπεριφορα ... συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να γινεται οταν πραγματι εμπρακτα διαπιστωνεται .οχι απο πριν  

αντε ας συνεχισουμε με τα παραμυθια των πετσοπαδων φοβουμενοι να αγγιξουμε αυτα των εκτροφεων ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον Jk21!
Απο οτι καταλαβα ο Δημητρης υποστιριζει οτι τα αρσενικα κατα κανονα δεν σπανε τα αυγα!

Οντως!Ειναι σπανιες οι περιπτωσεις που τα αρσενικα σπανε τα αυγα ή σκοτωνουν τα μικρα! (τα τσιμπανε) 
Οπως ειπε ο Δημητρης πολλες φορες τα πουλια διαισθανονται να το πω τα ασπορα αυγα και τα απομακρυνουν απο τη φωλια,ειτε σπαζοντας και τρωγωντας τα ειτε πεταγοντας τα εξω απο την φωλια!
Αυτο γινετε και με τους νεοσσους!Οι γονεις καταλαβαινουν οτι τα μικρα δεν ειναι καλα στην υγεια τους (αρρωστα και ασθενικα) ή ακομη και οτι δεν θα μπορεσουν να επιβιωσουν μαζι με τα αλλα αδελφια τους,λογο διεκδικισης φαγητου!Ετσι πολλες φορες οι γονεις εγκαταλειπουν τα τελευταια μωρα (απο πεμπτα αυγα) μιας και τα μικρα εχουν τεραστια διαφορα απο τα πρωτα!

Δεν ειναι κατα κανονα οτι ντε και καλα πρεπει να απομακρυνεται το αρσενικα μετα την γεννηση των αυγων!
Αυτη ειναι γνωμη μου.......
και στο κατω κατω....ο καθενας υποστιριζει οτι θελει!Κανεις δεν μπορει να του επιβαλλει το πιστευω του!  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη χωρισε αν θες τα ποστ *βγαζουμε τον αρσενικο μολις η θηλυκια κανει αυγα ,γιατι θα τα σπασει* σε αλλο θεμα, 
ειναι σημαντικο θεμα και ειναι κριμα να χαθει εδω μεσα.

----------


## ninos

μας ταραξατε στα off-topic !!

----------


## jk21

τα μετεφερα και τα εκανα on topic

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω ο ΕΥΘΥΜΗΣ εθεσε το θεμα με πιο σωστο τροπο απο ολους .περα απο μυθους και πεισματα ,δικα μου ή αλλων ,αυτη ειναι η ουσια .ασχετα αν τα περιστατικα στα καναρινια ειναι οσα υποστηριζω εγω σε συχνοτητα ή οσο υποστηριζουν αλλοι ,το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι κανονας η καταστροφη των αυγων και η θανατωση των νεοσσων αλλα η εξαιρεση 
αλλα και κει που τεινει να ειναι ο κανονας (ιθαγενη ) ενας που θελει να λεγεται εκτροφεας και οχι εμπορος ,για να εχει αποτελεσματα μεσα στην πορεια του χρονου ,αν κανει κατι τετοιο ισως την πρωτη φορα για να κρατησει ζωντανα περισσοτερα μικρα (να χωρισει τον αρσενικο ) ,πρεπει τις επομενες ,στα περισσοτερα ζευγαρια να ρισκαρει ! τα μικρα πρεπει να ταιστουν και απο τους δυο γονεις για να αποκτησουν και αυτα κοινωνικοποιημενο χαρακτηρα ( ειδικα τα αρσενικα ) και να μην συνεχισουν κακες συνηθειες .να μην ακουσω ,οτι δεν μας παιρνει να ρισκαρουμε ,γιατι εδω που εχουμε φτασει ειναι γιατι μεχρι τωρα αρκετοι ρισκαρανε (με τραγικα αποτελεσματα ) τις ζωες τοσων πιασμενων (αρχικα ) πουλιων .... ας ρισκαρουν και εδω .Εκτροφη δεν στηριζεται με γονεις φονιαδες και αδιαφορους για τα  μικρα τους 

( τα τελευταια ειναι αφιερωμενα  για τον φιλο μου τον Οδυσσεα και την μεγαλη του αγαπη  , που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εκει σταθηκε (στην αναφορα μου σε εκτροφη με γονεις που ταιζουν ) σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου και επισημανε το θεμα ως σημαντικο .ειτε διαφωνει ειτε συμφωνει μαζι μου )

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μιας και μεταφέρθηκε εδώ, άς πώ και εγώ την ταπεινή μου γνώμη -επί του πρακτέως - σύμφωνα με την μέχρι τώρα μικρή μου εμπειρία.
Εγώ λοιπόν δεν αφήνω σχεδόν ποτέ μέσα ΄τον αρσενικό, όταν κλωσσάει η θηλυκιά. Εχω πάρατηρήσει πώς σε εσωτερική φωλιά κυρίως, πηγαίνει συνεχώς από πάνω από την θηλυκιά
και την "ενοχλεί" προσπαθώντας να την βατέψει. Οταν εκείνη βγαίνει από την φωλιά για να σιτιστεί, εκείνος την κυνηγάει ανελλιπως στρεσσαροντάς την.
Βεβαίως υπ΄ρχει και η αντίθετη άποψη εκτροφέων, που αναφέρει πώς ταίζει την θηλυκιά όταν αυτή κλώθει και έτσι δεν υπάρχει πιθανότης να προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα
ώς πρός το ενδεχόμενο να μην "βγούν" οι νεοσσοί(δεν σηκώνεται συχνά δηλαδή, άρα καλύτερη εκκόλαψη).

Εν κατακλείδι λοιπόν αναφέρω πώς κατά τον δικό μου τρόπο αναπαραγωγής καναρινιών, το να αφήσεις τον αρσενικό μέσα κατά την περίοδο ωοτοκίας
δεν συμβάλλει σε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ώς πρός το πέρας μιας επιτυχημένης αναπαραγωγικής διαδικασίας. 

Θα δεχτώ και θα συζητήσω οποιαδήποτε άποψη περί του αντιθέτου. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

οταν οι ανθρωποι κανουν ερωτα εν μεσω εγκυμοσυνης ,θελουν να σκοτωσουν τα παιδια τους; γιατι θελουμε ντε και καλα να το πιστευουμε αυτο για τα πουλια; ειδικα οταν αυτα δεν κυοφορουν αλλα εχουν ηδη κανει τα αυγα ,και δεν κινδυνευουν απο το βατεμα ... οπως στους ανθρωπους σε αλλα αρσενικα πεφτει στην εγκυμοσυνη η λιμπιντο και σε αλλα ...... αστα να πανε ...  το ιδιο συμβαινει και στα πουλια .μερικα απο αυτα ,οχι πολλα ,οχι ο κανονας ,οχι συνηθως τα οικοσιτα ,οταν η θηλυκια δεν τους κανει το χατηρι ( και μονο τοτε ) αντιδρουν σπαζοντας αυγα.για αυτα τα σπασμενα αυγα δεν φταινε τιποτα ολα τα αλλα ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

πριν χασουμε την μπαλα και για να βρουμε τι τελικα φταιει και ο αρσενικος σπαει τα αυγα καλο ειναι οποιος εχει αντιμετωπισει τετοιο προβλημα στα δικα του πουλια καταρχην να λεει: 
-σε τι πουλια εγινε αυτο (καναρινια, ιθαγενει, παπαγαλακια).
-τι ηλικια ειχαν τα πουλια.
-διαστασεις κλουβιου.
-τι συμπληρωματα, βιταμινες, χημικα, φαρμακα εδινε στα πουλια.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να πω και εγώ την μικρή μου εμπειρία . Άγρια ,ιθαγενή ποτέ δεν είχα και δεν θέλω να αποκτήσω έτσι ότι είπατε παραπάνω είναι και δικιά μου εικόνα από διάφορους γνωστούς. Όμως στα καναρίνια όσες φορές έγινε  (μόνο για αυγά μιλάω ) , ήταν από ατύχημα και το στηρίζω παρότι τις περισσότερες φορές δεν ήμουν παρών , στην καλή συνέχεια του πουλιού . Μου έτυχαν και  κάναροι πολύ επιθετικοί αλλά ελάχιστα παραδείγματα . Τώρα η αδιασάλευτη γνώμη μου είναι ότι όπου συμβαίνει ,κακώς προσπαθείτε να το καταλάβετε όπως σκέπτεστε , επειδή η επιθετικότητα ή η όποια ζημιά είναι το αποτέλεσμα αυτού του μύθου ,μύθος που δημιουργεί και αναπαράγει τέτοια πουλιά  χωρίς κοινωνικότητα και στοργικότητα διότι δεν το διδάχτηκαν ποτέ.

----------


## jk21

> .....επειδή η επιθετικότητα ή η όποια ζημιά είναι το αποτέλεσμα αυτού του μύθου ,μύθος που δημιουργεί και αναπαράγει τέτοια πουλιά  χωρίς κοινωνικότητα και στοργικότητα διότι δεν το διδάχτηκαν ποτέ.


τα ειπες ολα !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> συμφωνω με τον νικο...κι εγω χοριζω το αρσενικο οταν η θυληκια κανει ολα τα αυγα


Αλεξη σε τι πουλακια το κανεις αυτο?
εχεις δει τον αρσενικο σου να σπαει τα αυγα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Όχι στο ίδιο ζευγάρι Μαρία. 2 καρδερίνες μου την έκαναν αυτήν την "ζημιά" Και οι δύο όμως όταν ήταν πάρα πάρα πολύ πυρωμένες. Η μια μου καρδερινα
> όταν την είχα ενώσει τέλη Απρίλη με την κανάρα, όντας όχι τόσο πυρωμένη, δεν τα έσπασε.


Γιωργο τι διαστασεις ειχαν τα κλουβια?
αυτες οι δυο καρδερινες ηταν απο την αρχη με της ιδιες καναρες η της εβαζες και σε αλλες καναρες?
οι καρδερινες τι ηλικια ειχαν?
που νομιζεις οτι οφειλοταν το πολυ πυρωμα στις δυο καρδερινες?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Μιας και μεταφέρθηκε εδώ, άς πώ και εγώ την ταπεινή μου γνώμη -επί του πρακτέως - σύμφωνα με την μέχρι τώρα μικρή μου εμπειρία.
> Εγώ λοιπόν δεν αφήνω σχεδόν ποτέ μέσα ΄τον αρσενικό, όταν κλωσσάει η θηλυκιά. Εχω πάρατηρήσει πώς σε εσωτερική φωλιά κυρίως, πηγαίνει συνεχώς από πάνω από την θηλυκιά
> και την "ενοχλεί" προσπαθώντας να την βατέψει. Οταν εκείνη βγαίνει από την φωλιά για να σιτιστεί, εκείνος την κυνηγάει ανελλιπως στρεσσαροντάς την.
> Βεβαίως υπ΄ρχει και η αντίθετη άποψη εκτροφέων, που αναφέρει πώς ταίζει την θηλυκιά όταν αυτή κλώθει και έτσι δεν υπάρχει πιθανότης να προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα
> ώς πρός το ενδεχόμενο να μην "βγούν" οι νεοσσοί(δεν σηκώνεται συχνά δηλαδή, άρα καλύτερη εκκόλαψη).
> 
> Εν κατακλείδι λοιπόν αναφέρω πώς κατά τον δικό μου τρόπο αναπαραγωγής καναρινιών, το να αφήσεις τον αρσενικό μέσα κατά την περίοδο ωοτοκίας
> δεν συμβάλλει σε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ώς πρός το πέρας μιας επιτυχημένης αναπαραγωγικής διαδικασίας. 
> 
> ...


αν θες πες μας, αν κανεις προετοιμασια και ποσο καιρο? στα αρσενικα ξεκινας προετοιμασια μαζι με τα θυληκα? τα αρσενικα βλεπουν τις καναρες? τα πουλια ποτε τα ενωνεις?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα φίλοι.
Η δικιά μου άποψη στο θέμα αν μου επιτρεπεται, ειναι οτι δέν θα πρέπει να χωρίζεται το αρσενικό μετα που θα γεννήσει ολα τα αυγα η θηλυκιά , εκτός αν υπάρχει πολύ σοβαρός λόγος, και κατ επέκταση ούτε συμφωνω με το ΄΄τρίο΄΄ (ενα αρσενικό-δύο θυληκα για ζευγάρωμα)
Εγω προσωπικά ένα τετοιο πουλί που να σπάζει τα αυγα επηδει θελει μονο και μόνο να ξαναζευγαρώσει δέν θα το ήθελα στην εκτροφή μου.

----------


## PAIANAS

> οταν οι ανθρωποι κανουν ερωτα εν μεσω εγκυμοσυνης ,θελουν να σκοτωσουν τα παιδια τους; γιατι θελουμε ντε και καλα να το πιστευουμε αυτο για τα πουλια; ειδικα οταν αυτα δεν κυοφορουν αλλα εχουν ηδη κανει τα αυγα ,και δεν κινδυνευουν απο το βατεμα ... οπως στους ανθρωπους σε αλλα αρσενικα πεφτει στην εγκυμοσυνη η λιμπιντο και σε αλλα ...... αστα να πανε ... το ιδιο συμβαινει και στα πουλια .μερικα απο αυτα ,οχι πολλα ,οχι ο κανονας ,οχι συνηθως τα οικοσιτα ,οταν η θηλυκια δεν τους κανει το χατηρι ( και μονο τοτε ) αντιδρουν σπαζοντας αυγα.για αυτα τα σπασμενα αυγα δεν φταινε τιποτα ολα τα αλλα ....


Αυτή η επιμονή σου να μη δέχεσαι αντίθετη άποψη ,σπάει κόκκαλα ...
Ρε Χριστιανέ μου ..το έκανε το καθήκον του ο αρσενικός ...ξεχαρμάνιασε ...τώρα ποιός ο λόγος να ρισκάρεις επιπλοκές ? 
Άστα τα καναρίνια ..αυτά δεν είναι πουλιά (όπως έλεγε και ένας παλιός μου φίλος ) ,αλλά εδώ μιλάμε γενικά για όλα τα είδη ...έκανε τη δουλειά ? βγάλτον για να έχεις το αποτέλεσμα σίγουρο ..
Οδυσσέα οι καρδερίνες πυρώνουν αργότερα από τα καναρίνια ..αλλά όταν πυρώνουν βατεύουν και κουκουβάγιες ,στρεσσάρονται εύκολα ,έχουν απρόβλεπτη συμπεριφορά και γενικά τα ''σωστά'' πουλιά που μπορείς να εμπιστευθείς είναι λίγα ..
Η δική μου τακτική είναι λίγο διαφορετική .Αφήνω μέσα τον αρσενικό στην 1η γέννα .Αν την φέρει σε πέρας χωρίς παρατράγουδα ,συνεχίζει να μένει (αν και πάλι ποτέ δεν είσαι σίγουρος ). Αν κάνει το παραμικρό ,φεύγει από τη μέση . Πάλι στις καρδερίνες όμως ,μου'χει τύχει η θηλυκιά να παρατήσει τα αυγά και να πέσει σε κατάθλιψη γιατί της αφαίρεσα το ταίρι της ...Γι αυτό και οι ξένοι εκτροφείς βγάζουν πουλιά με τη σέσουλα ...δουλεύουν παραμάνα 100 % (εξακριβωμένο )

Η διάσταση αν είναι 60άρα η 90άρα δεν παίζει ρόλο .Αν μιλάμε για μεγάλες κλούβες έχει νόημα .

----------


## jk21

συμπερασμα; στα καναρινια δεν διαφωνεις .δεν ξερω αν συμφωνεις .απλα δεν παιρνεις θεση.για αυτα τα πουλια ομως υπαρχει ο μυθος και δεν μπορεις να το αρνηθεις

στα ιθαγενη δεν διαφωνησα μαζι σου .και δεν βλεπω και συ να διαφωνεις αφου στην ουσια λες οτι λεω και γω .δοκιμαζουμε φυσιολογικο ζευγαρωμα και μονο αν εχουμε παρατραγουδα παιρνουμε μετρα .αλλα και αυτο αναλογα με τι στοχους εχει ο καθενας .εμενα ο στοχος μου ειναι να βλεπω πριν απο ολα ,το ζευγαρι να χαιρεται με φυσιολογικο τροπο την καλυτερη περιοδο του χρονου .ειτε γιατι αυτο θα εκανε στην φυση και δεν μπορουμε και αυτο να του στερουμε ,ειτε γιατι μια σταθερη εκτροφη με πουλια επιβητορες δεν προκειται να σταθει

----------


## Efthimis98

> συμφωνω με τον νικο...κι εγω χοριζω το αρσενικο οταν η θυληκια κανει ολα τα αυγα


Παιδια πιστευω πως δεν πρεπει να γινετε αυτο!
Ο αρσενικος βοηθαει στο μεγαλωμα των μικρων καθως και στην επωαση μερικες φορες!
Εαν τοαρσενικο απομακρυνθει απο το κλουβι ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ τοτε ολα αυτα θα πρεπει να τα κανει το θυληκο!Ετσι εξασθενει πιο γρηγορα και ειναι πιο κουρασμενη και ευαλωτη στις ασθενειες!  :Happy: 
Εαν το αρσενικο δεν ειναι καλος γονιος,δηλαδη σπαει αυγα και τσιμπαει τα μικρα,τοτε και ΜΟΝΟ τοτε αφαιρειται απο το κλουβι!Επειτα να μην ξανααναπαρχθει διοτι ειναι κριμα να κανει γονιμα αυγα και να σκοτωνει τα πουλακια που εχουν δημιουργηθει στα αυγα!  :Happy:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Γιωργο τι διαστασεις ειχαν τα κλουβια?
> αυτες οι δυο καρδερινες ηταν απο την αρχη με της ιδιες καναρες η της εβαζες και σε αλλες καναρες?
> οι καρδερινες τι ηλικια ειχαν?
> που νομιζεις οτι οφειλοταν το πολυ πυρωμα στις δυο καρδερινες?


καλησπέρα Κώστα. Εξηντάρες ζευγαρώστρες ήταν.
η μία από την αρχή όταν ένωσα το ζευγάρι μέχρι και το τέλος. Η δεύτερη την έβαλα σύνολο σε 3 κανάρες, ήταν λίγο πιο "πρόθυμη" ας το πούμε στο βάτεμα.
Ιούλης μήνας ήταν, φυσιολογικό θεωρώ πώς ήταν να είναι πολύ πυρωμένα τα πουλιά.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> αν θες πες μας, αν κανεις προετοιμασια και ποσο καιρο? στα αρσενικα ξεκινας προετοιμασια μαζι με τα θυληκα? τα αρσενικα βλεπουν τις καναρες? τα πουλια ποτε τα ενωνεις?


Από Φλεβάρη ξεκινάω την Ε συστηματικά σε αρσενικά και θυλυκά(βάζω και τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο αλλά σε μικρότερη ποσότητα), εξωτερική εκτροφή. Όλο τον χρόνο τους δίνω 2 σκευάσματα στο νερό που πληρούν αρκετές απ΄οτις ανάγκες των πουλιών θεωρώ. Από την Πτερόροια μέχρι και τον Δεκέμβρη περίπου, τα έχω μαζί κανάρες, καρδερίνες σε μεγάλη κλούβα, έπειτα βάζω τις κανάρες χωριστά στην ζευγαρώστρα στην οποία σκοπεύω να ζευγαρώσω.
Ενώνω αρχές Μάη συνήθως. Συνήθως μάλιστα δεν προλαβαίνω τις κάναρες μου και μου κάνουν μία γέννα άσπορα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ολο το θεμα εγινε γιατι θεωρησα λαθος να θεωρησουμε λαθος των πετ σοπαδων τη συμβουλη τους να αφαιρουμε τον αρσενικο μετα τη γεννηση των αβγων....Για ολα τα αλλα να τους κραξουμε.Κι εγω μαζι σας,απλα ειπα πως αυτο δεν ειναι για κραξιμο γιατι πολλες φορες χρειαζεται....

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ καλα εκανες και ειπες την γνωμη σου ,για να συζητηθει το θεμα και να δοθουν οι απαραιτητες διευκρινισεις .εγω καταρχην δεν το εβαλα σαν ρηση των πετσοπαδων απαραιτητα .σαν ενα μυθο που κυκλοφορει αναμεσα στους εκτροφεις ΣΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ . αν εξαρχης εγραφες οτι καποιες φορες αυτο χρειαζεται λογω συμπεριφορας των αρσενικων ,και γω θα συμφωνουσα οτι πραγματι καποτε χρειαζεται .εστω και τωρα αν αυτο εννοεις (οτι υπαρχει αναγκη σε διαπιστωμενα μονο προβληματικα σε συμπεριφορα αρσενικα ) δεν διαφωνουμε .εγω διαφωνω με την τακτικη μεγαλης μεριδας των οργανωνεμενων εκτροφεων ,να το κανουν ετσι κι αλλιως σε ολα ή στα περισσοτερα ζευγαρια τους εξ αρχης .σε αυτη τους την κινηση συμφωνεις τελικα;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

οχι βεβαια....Εγω να φανταστεις δεν εχω βγαλει ποτε τον αρσενικο απο μεσα....Αυτο γιατι δεν το θεωρω φυσιολογικο....Μπορει να εχω παρατηρησει σπασμενα αβγα η μωρα εξαφανισμενα αλλα παρ'ολ'αυτα φοβαμαι κιολας να βγαλω τον αρσενικο γιατι δεν ξερω τη μελλει γενεσθαι.....

Και η θηλυκια εχει παρατηρηθει οτι μαδαει τα μικρα της για να φτιαξει καινουρια φωλια..Εκει τι κανεις?Βγαζεις τα μικρα?χαχαχα
Εχει ακουστει και για αυτο βεβαια λυση.Να βαζεις τα μικρα μαζι με τον πατερα και να βατευει οταν τον βαζεις στην θηλυκια και μετα παλι πισω ή να βαζεις σε αλλη φωλια τα μικρα και να τα κρεμας στο χωρισμα της ζευγαρωστρας ωστε να μην μπορει η θηλυκια να τα φτασει και ο πατερας να μπορει να τα ταϊσει....Ειπα τι ακουγεται και οχι τι κανω γιατι μπερδευομαστε λιγακι.Ουτε καν ξερω αν στεκουν αυτα.Απλως ακουγονται

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω αποδειξεις Νικο για οτι σου πω ,αλλα τα εξαφανισμενα μικρα σου ηταν απλα συρρικνωμενα αναμεσα στο υλικο του πατου (αν δεν ειχες απλα χαρτι αλλα ειτε αμμο ειτε πελλετ ,ανετα αφυδατωνονται τοσο και μπερδευονται που δυσκολα τα βρισκεις .το εχω παθει και επειδη πηγε το μυαλο μου τοτε και μενα σε καννιβαλισμο -οντας εντελως απειρος τοτε και απλα ακουγοντας τα διαφορα που κυκλοφορουν - αλλα ψαχνοντας καλα ,το ανακαλυψα .τα σπασμενα αυγα 7 στις 10 ειναι ασπορα  1 στις 10 κακος γονεας ,και οχι απαραιτητα αρσενικος και 2 στις 10 συνδιασμος του τελευταιου με υποβοσκων οπως ισως φαινεται στην πορεια (και το ανεφερε αλλου ο λεωνιδας ) ελλειψης ασβεστιου ή πρωτεινης .δεν νομιζω στη δικια σου περιπτωση να ηταν το τελευταιο γιατι δεν εισαι απειρος να μην δινεις αυγο ή σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Από Φλεβάρη ξεκινάω την Ε συστηματικά σε αρσενικά και θυλυκά(βάζω και τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο αλλά σε μικρότερη ποσότητα), εξωτερική εκτροφή. Όλο τον χρόνο τους δίνω 2 σκευάσματα στο νερό που πληρούν αρκετές απ΄οτις ανάγκες των πουλιών θεωρώ. Από την Πτερόροια μέχρι και τον Δεκέμβρη περίπου, τα έχω μαζί κανάρες, καρδερίνες σε μεγάλη κλούβα, έπειτα βάζω τις κανάρες χωριστά στην ζευγαρώστρα στην οποία σκοπεύω να ζευγαρώσω.
> Ενώνω αρχές Μάη συνήθως. Συνήθως μάλιστα δεν προλαβαίνω τις κάναρες μου και μου κάνουν μία γέννα άσπορα.


απο ολα τα ποστ οσα εχεις γραψει και εχουν γραψει και τα αλλα παιδια τι θα αλαζες για να μην σπανε τα αρσενικα τα αυγα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Αυτή η επιμονή σου να μη δέχεσαι αντίθετη άποψη ,σπάει κόκκαλα ...
> Ρε Χριστιανέ μου ..το έκανε το καθήκον του ο αρσενικός ...ξεχαρμάνιασε ...τώρα ποιός ο λόγος να ρισκάρεις επιπλοκές ? 
> Άστα τα καναρίνια ..αυτά δεν είναι πουλιά (όπως έλεγε και ένας παλιός μου φίλος ) ,αλλά εδώ μιλάμε γενικά για όλα τα είδη ...έκανε τη δουλειά ? βγάλτον για να έχεις το αποτέλεσμα σίγουρο ..
> Οδυσσέα οι καρδερίνες πυρώνουν αργότερα από τα καναρίνια ..αλλά όταν πυρώνουν βατεύουν και κουκουβάγιες ,στρεσσάρονται εύκολα ,έχουν απρόβλεπτη συμπεριφορά και γενικά τα ''σωστά'' πουλιά που μπορείς να εμπιστευθείς είναι λίγα ..
> Η δική μου τακτική είναι λίγο διαφορετική .Αφήνω μέσα τον αρσενικό στην 1η γέννα .Αν την φέρει σε πέρας χωρίς παρατράγουδα ,συνεχίζει να μένει (αν και πάλι ποτέ δεν είσαι σίγουρος ). Αν κάνει το παραμικρό ,φεύγει από τη μέση . Πάλι στις καρδερίνες όμως ,μου'χει τύχει η θηλυκιά να παρατήσει τα αυγά και να πέσει σε κατάθλιψη γιατί της αφαίρεσα το ταίρι της ...Γι αυτό και οι ξένοι εκτροφείς βγάζουν πουλιά με τη σέσουλα ...δουλεύουν παραμάνα 100 % (εξακριβωμένο )
> 
> Η διάσταση αν είναι 60άρα η 90άρα δεν παίζει ρόλο .Αν μιλάμε για μεγάλες κλούβες έχει νόημα .


Νίκο σου έχει συμβεί εσένα προσωπικά αρσενικός να σπάσει αυγά?
αν είχες μια αρσενική καρδερίνα λευκή με μαύρα μάτια θα την έβγαζες από τη μέση όπως λες η θα προσπαθούσες να βρεις γιατί το κάνει αυτό και να το διορθώσεις?
''εμείς'' την εκτροφή καρδερίνας την κάνουμε γιατί λατρεύουμε αυτά τα πουλιά η γιατί θέλουμε να ζούμε από το εμπόριο τους?

----------


## οδυσσέας

περιμενοντας τις απαντησεις του Γιωργου και του Νικου βρηκα αυτο:




http://www.canaryscience.com/Breeding-Canaries.html
· Method (2) Polygamous breeding, one canary male serves several females, the male will be used for fertilization only and after each mating he will be moved to another cage with another female and so on............,


Throughout my experience, I found this method to be wrong for the following reasons :

a- Some females will abandon the nest when moving the male away from their cage.( It happened in some cases ).

b- Leaving the female to nurse the youngsters by herself will put plenty of pressure on her, causing her to get stressed.
c- As we know, the male canary helps with the nursing of the youngsters when they become almost ten days old. Without the male presence nursing the youngsters together with the female, the youngsters will be deprived of nutritious ingredients and that may cause weak immune system, slow growth, and even death.
d- The female canary depends on the male to feed her while she incubates the eggs or sitting on the youngsters.
Especially throughout the first week of the youngsters age, with out the male she may starve her self and the young may die. 


*Οι λόγοι που δεν πρέπει να βγάζουμε τον αρσενικό είναι:*
*Α) Μερικά θηλυκά παρατανε την φωλιά όταν βγάζουμε τον αρσενικό.*

*Β) Αφήνοντας μόνη την θηλυκή να αναθρέψει τα μικρά από την μεγάλη πίεση στρεσάρετε.*

*Γ)Το αρσενικό βοηθά στην ανατροφή των μικρών όταν γίνονται σχεδόν δέκα ημερών, χωρίς την παρουσία του αρσενικού να ταΐζει μαζί με την θηλυκή τα μικρά δεν ταΐζονται σωστά με αποτέλεσμα αδύναμο ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα, αργή ανάπτυξη, και μπορεί να πεθάνουν.*

*Δ)-Το θηλυκό καναρίνι εξαρτάται από το αρσενικό για να την τροφοδοτήσει, ενώ η ίδια επωάζει τα αυγά ή κάθεται πάνω τους νεαρούς ειδικά σε όλη την πρώτη εβδομάδα της ηλικίας τους, βγάζοντας το αρσενικό μπορεί λόγο πείνας να ψοφήσει και η ίδια και τα μικρά..*

----------

